# positive



## Monty B (Jul 21, 2012)

Reading all these threads makes me wonder what on earth are we doing moving to Egypt!!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Views on living in Egypt are all different depending on your status and support system.

Living here with a family is so much easier than for someone who is a single female..I am here under a diplomatic umbrella so have the embassy to deal with all the official problems that may arise for me but on the other hand I no longer go for a walk, use a taxi unless I am sharing. I cannot go to the cinema alone..(something I am quite fond of doing in the UK).. last week in Glasgow I went alone on the tourist bus, for a walk around the botanical gardens and went to sit and listen to the pipe bands.. . just look around and you will see you very rarely see a single Egyptian women walking or shopping alone. being single here sucks unless of course you are looking for a man.. and that is the easiest thing to do, find a man lol

I am sure you and your family will be fine.. you have each other.


----------



## Monty B (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks so much for the encouragement. It must be difficult being a single woman there! Are these problems mainly found in the cities such as Cairo or Alex, or is it everywhere? Why I ask is because we will be living in Al Shorouk and my husband is in the agricultural sector so we will be avoiding going into Cairo as much as possible.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Monty B said:


> Thanks so much for the encouragement. It must be difficult being a single woman there! Are these problems mainly found in the cities such as Cairo or Alex, or is it everywhere? Why I ask is because we will be living in Al Shorouk and my husband is in the agricultural sector so we will be avoiding going into Cairo as much as possible.




I have only lived in Cairo.. but according to Egyptian women friends.. it happens everywhere.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Monty B said:


> Thanks so much for the encouragement. It must be difficult being a single woman there! Are these problems mainly found in the cities such as Cairo or Alex, or is it everywhere? Why I ask is because we will be living in Al Shorouk and my husband is in the agricultural sector so we will be avoiding going into Cairo as much as possible.


Hi Monty,

I live in Rehab, which is another compound down the Suez Rd. I do avoid going into Cairo proper as much as possible, but I have found that "these problems" are also part of everyday life inside Rehab. 

On the plus side, I love being able to pretend I'm not here.


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

*Moans not serious.*



Monty B said:


> Reading all these threads makes me wonder what on earth are we doing moving to Egypt!!!


We may love having a moan, but it can't be that bad because we are still here, most of us anyway. It's not all bad, but this forum allows us to let off steam at some of the things we find frustrating. 
Imagine organising a bbq or garden event or boat trip KNOWING it will not rain and meeting a wide variety of ,usually, interesting people from all over the world.
There are huge cultural differences to be overcome and understood, but that can apply anywhere. Yes you'll get hassled, a lot. Learn the rules quickly, enjoy the rest of it.


----------



## Monty B (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks Helen. I have learnt that each country has its challenges to adapt to. It is good that we do have this forum to 'let off steam'. It helps to know you are not the only one going through the same frustrations


----------

